# Sneak peek of the new Humi



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I know I should wait, but it looks so good in this pic. :sorry: I'll post more when it's done.


----------



## eodcole (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow that is super nice. Too bad you don't live close to Harrisburg PA because I'd be bribing you to make me a humi!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW that is Awesome


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

bill... i request a special anti charles humi made for me...

lol


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

This has been a fun one to build. I had never tried a curved top before. It was so much fun, I'll have to try more stuff like this. BTW.... who is Charles?


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy crap!! It looks great!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

That is freakin sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

THAT IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL. Amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

charles is ctiicda.... hes the one that wants to beat my a$$ lol


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice humi, very nice craftsmanship!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn you are just getting better and better with these!! That is one sharp looking humi right there!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL Bill... If I ever run across an extra 2000.00, you are building me a humi... uhh, please.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow man!! That is realy beautiful!! Very nicely done!! :eeek:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

dood!! thats a rad humi man  very nice work


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

glad to see it coming togehter so well


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, that is wonderful.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

You are a true craftsman.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You do amazing work!!!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Super!!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow! Very nice humidor!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Another beauty! As a guy that can barely nail two boards together I really appreciate your craftsmanship.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

This guy has skills! That is beautiful!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Bill,

Is this just a hobby or are you selling these things ? They look great. I wish I could do work like that.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Great looking Humi. It is amazing what one can accomplish when you put your mind, and your skills, to work.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Great looking humidor. You do exceptional work.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That is a beauty. Great work Bill


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice, work of art.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Sir, you have a real talent.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks gentlemen. Now go to "Contests" to see how to win this humi.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice work and i really like the legs on that gives it a touch of class..:dribble:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I forgot to tell you all what it's made of. The sides are Honduran Rosewood, the lid is 5A grade Burl wood Walnut, the legs are made from Wenge from Africa, the hinges are hand made from an 800 year old Bubinga tree and of course the inside is all Spanish Cedar. I would have been done last night but I ran out of Spanish cedar. I got more today so I'll keep going tonight. I'm going to be out of town this weekend but I should be completely done next week.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Does it open??

BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

OPEN:roflmao: I'll open it when I finish it.:helloooo: No hinges on it yet and the Cedar is only done in the bottom. I still have to bend the Cedar for the top tonight.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

damned fine piece of work there Bill - would look real good sitting on my desk


----------



## jfrank (Sep 5, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great looking humi


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

real nice craftmanship...good work


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, the hinges are on as of midnight last night and the Spanish Cedar curved lining for the lid is ready to cut to size. Just a few more odds & ends plus more coats of finish and whalla, it'll be done.:biggrin:


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

looks great


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looking good!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> You are a true craftsman.


I'll second that


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

hat looks nice dude


----------

